# Spelt bread



## MandyH (Sep 7, 2018)

I know that spelt bread is a recommended low fodmap food but it causes me intestinal distress....any recommendations for bread??


----------



## RoryT (Oct 11, 2014)

Is it authentic sourdough spelt bread? I have found all real sourdough spelt breads fine, and I'm fairly sensitive. Otherwise there are some great gluten free sourdough recipes out there if you can be bothered doing it yourself. Here's one I like. You just need to make a starter (or get some)!

1. Mix together 150g sourdough starter, 70g brown rice flour, 120ml water. Leave overnight.
2. Mix in the following to the starter-mixture, and leave for 7 hours: 280g brown rice flour, 260g millet, 180g sorghum, 20g psyllium husk, 20g ground flax, 12g salt, 900 ml water.
3. Brush with oil and sunflower seeds.
4. Bake at 220*C for 40 min, then 180*C for 10-15 minutes.


----------



## saddlecub (Jan 27, 2018)

I had problems with spelt. What did work was a combination of buckwheat and sorghum flours. I have zero issues with them.


----------

